# hello from Wales (and my project)



## bigtone (Dec 27, 2005)

Im rebuilding an S13 after we had a small fire....
she caught fire at the end of a mapping session so its rebuild time..
please have a look and let me know what you think...
cheers
Tony.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like a very intensive project. Good luck. Show us the end results.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

yeah i would love to see that thing done.


----------



## bigtone (Dec 27, 2005)

quick update..




























here's the front end...


----------



## bigtone (Dec 27, 2005)

some pics of the engine bay....

as you know the slam panel was cut out..
so to stregnthen it all up the rad was used



















there is now no movment there at all..
as you can also see in the last pic... we had to make new water pipes..











a thank you plaque









close up..










I think we will also be cutting more out of the bumper for air flow...


----------



## bigtone (Dec 27, 2005)

*been a while....*

this is what my engine now looks like..



she is running about 730hp..


----------



## bigtone (Dec 27, 2005)

*trying to put the power down*


----------

